# Grammatophyllum speciosum



## TyroneGenade (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi,

Visit http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55894 and scroll down to see photos of Grammatophyllum speciosum from Mt. Mulu. On the next page are even more orchid photos.

tt


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 27, 2009)

Very impressive, other than the bugs, I would love to go there....

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2009)

Impressive, indeed!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 28, 2009)

Spectacular!!! TY for sharing...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanx for the link.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesome! I wish they would stop converting these forests into palm oil plantations - it is mind blowing how big these plantations are and the loss of species that results.


----------

